# Our place to chat



## Debs

Hi girls,

I thought id start us a new chit chat place.  I dont really post elsewhere these days and miss just chatting along about random things like what we are all doing at the weekend etc - anyone fancy joining in?

Ive had a very lazy weekend so far - had a sleepover (at my age   ) with some friends who i havent seen in a while and spent yesterday recovering from it     Going into town in a bit to try and find some curtains I actually like as I took the old ones down and now the lounge looks completely bare never mind cold!

What have you all  been up to?

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## owenl

I'd like to join this thread if I can.  I've been taking positive steps to get my house up for sale - it's now been 4 months since my final go at IVF ended in miscarriage and 3 months since my husband decided he didn't want to work at our marriage anymore and we are still both living under the same roof which is really hard at times, so feeling good that at least things are moving along.  My husband hasn't lifted a finger since the split so it's been down to my parents and me to try and get the place ready for sale, my ex already on the dating scene which really hurts.  Just want to move on, get the house sold, get a place of my own and start having fun again.  Busy next week socially with a few new friends I have made since we split up and also doing lots of walking.  Looking for a new full-time permanent job to enable me to get a mortgage when the time comes - currently part-time fixed term until March 11.  Anyway, that's a bit about me.  Speak to you all soon.  Lisa


----------



## Debs

Hi Lisa - course you can join in - I was getting lonely   

You really have been through the mill havent you    But your starting to find your feet and move on - and good for you!  Ive begun to have more of a social life now and do enjoy it - and I love a walk especially with the dog   

Have you any idea what kind of job you would like - im in the car industry and love it (although id never admit it to them   )

Keep smiling hun - I know its difficult but you are doing so well   

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Scouse

Lisa had to send you big   
I've been in your situation and took a year to get out of the house.......... actually he bought me out but actually never told me his mate did
Anyway just wanted you to know - I have since remarried and apart from still trying to become a mummy, I've never been happier in my life!

You will find a peace again, you've made a brilliant start!
Good luck and KNOW you are NOT alone! X


----------



## owenl

Hi Debs & Scouse
Nice to have somewhere on these boards to chat.  Honestly though, I am feeling more positive about things, just hoping that the recession doesn't affect the house selling - the thought of being in the same house for a full year fills me with dread   - Scouse, I don't know how you did it.  Nice to hear that you have moved on now and re-married  , at the moment I couldn't imagine marrying again, just looking to have fun again for a while but never say never.  At 37 there is still hope of a new man, and even a child with someone else I suppose.

We have painted the ex's bedroom, most of the living room and the office this weekend and de-cluttered the house a bit so another 2-3 weekends and hopefully things will be ready to put the house up for sale pending on builders finishing the extension so we can get it signed off by the council.

As to jobs, nothing specific that I'm looking for, I work in admin, problem is I really enjoy my job but it is only part-time (25hr week) and fixed term until March 11 so don't know if I could manage on part-time even if job continued and whether I could afford a mortgage.  On the downside full-time work, I'd probably have to give my dog away as couldn't afford a dog walker on my level of income so it's kind of catch22.  Just going to wait and see what happens, one day at a time.

Hope you both had a lovely weekend.  Weather has been quite nice up here in sunny Edinburgh, managed to get out for a couple of walks this weekend with my dog inbetween cleaning and was out for a nice meal at the Toby Carvery on Saturday evening so it's not all been hard work.

Love Lisa


----------



## Scouse

Stay strong Lisa!
I too never thought I would get re married but it's the best thing I ever did.  And as you say you are young enough to start all over again!
Best of luck X


----------



## Debs

Hi girls,

Hope you all ok   

Im not feeling 100% today - so think its an early night and hope I will be full of energy tomorrow - hmmm maybe not    Still I managed to go for a swim as im on strict orders to loose weight and try and bring my bp down which bizarely im sticking to but the tablets im on dont seem to suit me so ive got to go back to the drs tomorrow for a review   

Lisa - is there no way you can extend your current contract and ask for longer hours?  or maybe stay where you are and do something in the evening/weekend?  The house sounds like its coming along now its good you have your parents to help you   

Scouse hope you are doing ok   

Anyone else out there going to join in on here?  Theres plenty of room   

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## owenl

Hi Debs - hope you are feeling better tmw.  Hope your trick to the docs goes OK.  
PS  I'd love to stay in the job I'm in, even increase my hours maybe to 30 a week which would be a great compromise to enable me to keep the dog - problem is the project I work in is going out to tender and no guarantees we will even win the contract let alone keep the jobs we currently have - it could all work out well or it could leave me unemployed - catch 22 is do I look for something now that's probably full-time as not many jobs at 25-30hr week and risk losing my dog if I get something, or do I hold on until Jan/Feb when we should have better idea of situation at work and risk being homeless due to not being able to get mortgage.  It's driving me    Busy at work at moment anyway so no time to look for anything else so just going to play things by ear and see what happens.  PS  I had an out of hours job earning good money but hated it as never had much time off at weekends so miss the money but needed to concentrate on building up my social life after the difficult year of failed IVF and failed marriage - don't regret that part and wouldn't fit any easier around the dog than working full-time.

Off for a massage tommorrow evening after work - looking forward to that - it was a voucher someone gave me when IVF failed and only getting round to using it now.

Busy weekend ahead with meeting friends both Friday and Saturday night and walking on Saturday and Sunday.  

What is everyone else up to?


----------



## Debs

I actually do feel a bit better now thanks Lisa - it seems I was having a reaction to the new bp tablets Ihave been put on and today was my first day where I have actually felt human in a long time   

Ohhh you have to keep the dog - id be lost without mine    hes only a mut but hes my mutt and I love him to bits - hes a little hooligan but can be the most lovliest pooch when he wants to be.  I wouldnt worry about the job just yet - you have a while to go yet and fingers crossed the right job will turn up at the right time    How was the massage?

Im off to see bil and the kids at the weekend.  Their littlest one is 5 and I too would have had a little one that age had my last full cycle of ivf worked    You would think after that time span id have got used to it but each time she comes and plays with auntie debbie (as im the only girl in a house of 4 males) it melts my heart but breaks it at the same time.  But - I have Monday off which is great and it will be good to have an extra day off   

Hows everyone else doing and what are you all up to the weekend?

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Scouse

Debs what tablets you on for your bp?
At ec my bp was 'dangerously high' according to my cons....... so i explained  5 years ago i had every test under the sun and was finally diagnosed with 'white coat syndrome'
But she then replied - but you were unconscious so couldn't see any white coats    Point taken!
My gp wanted to put me staight on medication but asked him to postpone until i recover from ohss and last failed tx!
Lisa I've always wanted a dog.... but dh and i work full time and we don't think it's fair !
Enjoy your weekend ladies!


----------



## barbaramary

Hi all - I've been lurking on this board and the 10 steps for a while.  Just wanted to say hello and thanks to Deb for starting it.  

Scouse - I love your white coat hypertension story and being asleep but still having it - maybe you were dreaming of doctors and nurses!

Debs - glad you're feeling better.  I was confused for a while wondering who bil was then realised it meant Brother in Law. Hope your weekend goes well.  I do know what you mean - I don't know if you ever get used to seeing smaller kids. I hope so.  Older ones I can deal with but tiny babies no.  I'm a GP and in surgery I can face them when they are ill but I just can't face doing the 6 week checks.  I think partly 'cos of the 'smug parents' and grandparents.  I thought I was doing so well and then one was booked in for me I ended up in floods of tears on the receptionist when I asked her to swap it to someone else.  

Lisa - What a great gift - the massage did it go well?  What an active weekend planned are you walking anywhere nice?  I don’t envy your decision re the job not easy.  I am so sorry for your breakup.  But have fun being single again

I had a patient in today whose wife died recently at 53.  He’s doing really well and said the reason was he felt life was for living.  I thought what a great attitude and he is right however hard it is.  

I’m off this weekend to take my husband to Uni – he’s doing Fine Art at Newcastle and I am finishing off my Open University degree and so start my final course – Myth in the Greek and Roman world.  

Anyway have a great weekend – and also to any lurkers out there as well – there must be more than me ‘cos this thread has been read 170 times!!!


----------



## Debs

Good to see you posting in here barbaramay    wow you sound busy with your OU degree - now that would be interesting are you enjoying it?   for you and your job dealing with the little ones - im glad I actually work in the car industry as not sure I could handle working with children - especially 6 weeks old ones    and I know exactly what you mean about life is for living - sadly we have a friend in portugal who hasnt got long to live infact im suprised he is still with us - his illness came on so quickly and its made me sit and think that we really dont know whats round the corner do we   

Scouse they changed me from bendrofluromizide (and I really cant spell that   ) onto adalat 30 then increased it to 60 but it just made me feel awful - they have now changed me to lercanidipine and I better than I have in months and ive only been on it a few days    Just waiting on the rash that the adalat caused me to disapear now but ive got my breath back which was what was panicing me really.

Picking up my new car today so that will be nice travelling to see bil (you did make me laugh there barbaramay   ) but know by the time i finish the journey the car will be black from the motorway and not shiny silver like when i collect it   

Hope everyone is doing something nice this weekend - nice and sunny here in the midlands but flippin cold!!!  lets hope its warmer in stockport!!!

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## barbaramary

Debs glad you are feeling better.  Say hello to Stockport for me.  I went to college there to retake my A levels.  I'm originally from Macclesfield.  Enjoy your new car!  It's lovely and sunny here too in Cumbria - makes a change from rain


----------



## Scouse

It's strange how everyone wishes each other a great weekend but at moment I dread them (only because I'm signed off work - obv look forward to them from Mon when in work   ) but I'm on my own, (dh works) and feel I can't go out in case I'm seen!  I teach so obviously kids and parents don't know reason why I'm off.
CAn I ask you wise ones........ when does this get any easier?  I KNOW i can't go thr tx again (4 times with same outcome and no answers) but can't give up!
I've resorterd to sending dh to work to ask his colleagues to become a surrogate for us!
Don't know who's more likely to be locked up - me for being    or him for 'propositioning' young girls


----------



## barbaramary

Oh Scouse I'm so sorry It does get easier but I don't know if it will ever go completely.  In my case I'm now 50 and have to accept after 15 years it's not going to happen.  I think it will always be one of those things I regret.  Could you drive yourself out somewhere just to get out of the house.  Do something none of your friends would - go skiing in Cardiff. Kayaking on the sea or just a walk on a deserted beach.  I think your DH will get locked up first depending on how young they are!!  Are you seriously thinking of surrogacy?  Have you looked at the boards on FF?  Would you consider adoption you are young enough to get a baby.  Any way hope you feel better soon


----------



## Scouse

barbaramary been out......... but only to local shops.  Can't go and 'enjoy' myself in case I get 'caught'!
Yep seriously looking at surrogacy but can't afford to 'join' an agency never mind 'pay' the fees!  Really praying an angel will appear.
My dh's colleagues are old enough to be 'legal' but young enough to be dh's daughters! (he's 10 years older than me!)   
I have spent many an hour looking at immunology testing - not that my cons believes in it all - and  if we tried again, I think i would have to have something done but really don't know what to do next?
Have a private consultaton with an endocrine cons on Wed as had problem with underactive thyroid, raised prolactin levels and have a goitr........hoping it could be something as 'simple' as this??
What you up to this weekend?


----------



## barbaramary

I was supposed to be taking my DH to University today but he's decided he wants to go tomorrow instead. One last night out tonight with his friends I think.  Even though he will be coming back at weekends.  

I don't know much about immunology testing except for the standard ones your GP can do Like thrombophilia screening and some antibodies.  I don't know what your money situation is but have you thought about embryo adoption?  Not sure if you can do it in Britain though.  For my last cycle I had everything clexane, aspirin and steroids but to no avail,  My problem wasn't the getting pregnant but hanging onto the embryos.  I had 2 chemical pregnancies and 3 miscarriages.  We have thought of surrogacy but don't think anyone would take us on 'cos of our age and going abroad now is a minefield and unbelievably expensive I think the lawyers fees alone can be £10,000 with no guarantee of it working.  I don't really have any friends or relatives in the right age bracket they're all 40s, 50s or teens.  

If I were you I'd sneek off somewhere and 'enjoy' yourself.  Do your colleagues know why you're off?  If they do I'm sure they'd understand you doing something nice


----------



## beachgirl

Great idea, thanks Debs you're a star...

Just back from a trip to Inverness and the Isle of Mull...had a lovely time but back to work tomorrow...boohoo...had friends over last night for a lovely catch up and dinner and not sure what plans are for today, half of me wants to get out somewhere and the other half just wants to hibernate since it's so cold and windy...


----------



## Scouse

We're in debt thanks to all the tx    otherwise I think I would just book myself into Dr G's clinic and not go home again until I was pregant   

Have my brother and family arriving on Wed from Oz which I'm dreading! (terrible thing to say about your own bro)
We used to be best friends til he emigrated and now he's just so........ well nasty!
Hadn't seen him for about 4 years when he last came over and his first words were , look kids that used to be my little sister - now she's a fat b***.
So you can imagine how i'm looking forward this time as still not lost the weight or fluid after last ts/ ohss!!!!!!!!!
Oh well God never promised us an easy life!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beachgirl

Scouse...   why is it family think they can insult/say what they want etc without recriminations...just try and turn the other cheek and remember you're better than him and his put downs..x


----------



## Scouse

Thank you beachgirl! I don't understand him? My other brother and myself would never say anything to anyone if we thought it would hurt them......don't know where he comes from?
As I said to 'nice' brother - I feel so s****y at moment he can't make me feel much worse about myself!
But thank you for your support X


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Hello,

Can I join in the chit chat please?

We're going to be decorating our dining room, so we're starting this week, by clearing it out / moving furniture out of the way, stripping the old wallpaper off, before hopefully choosing the wallpaper and curtains at the weekend! Hopefully it should be straight forward and quick to do and means we'll have a new dining room to eat in at Xmas! 

*Scouse* - So sorry to hear about the inpending visit from your brother. I really hope he has improved since his last visit and is warm and loving towards you.

*Debs *- howz the new car?

*barbaramary* - hope all went wel with dropping hubby of at Uni. does this mean you'll be apart for a while?

*owenl* - I'm so sad to read that Infetility has cost you your marriage ^hugs^

 to anyone I've missed

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Scouse

We're getting ourselves an exclusive little chat club going.......... it's so nice to chat to people who 'really' understand rather than those who try to.
My bro rang from my mum's house and ended up putting phone down on me!  Not thro temper or anything but he told me he would be down on wed and ......that was it!   
Tamsin welcome and good luck with decorating. I quite enjoy the decorating just hate the prep and cleaning!
Hope evryone else is well?
barbaramary did your dh get to uni ok?  Does that mean you are 'home alone'
beachgirl your trio sounds lovely. Can't believe change in weather today!
Debs enjoying your new car?
Lisa howx life treating you?  Any joy with the sale of your house.  Hear if you need to chat!
Love to everyone X


----------



## Debs

Hi everyone   

Sorry been a bit awol this week as end of month in september work wise is manic   

Scouse .... hows the brother been?  I hope he has been behaving himself   

Tamsin - lovely to have you join in hun - anyone else brave enough?   

Hope you all doing something nice for the weekend x

Sorry just a short one today - will be back online later as am off shopping but tbh - im struggling a bit today   Yep im really struggling today    Lets hope the shops cheer me up   

Love

Debs xxx

ps:  Love the new car - its exactly the same mind just a different colour


----------



## Scouse

Brother has been and gone    Actually it wasn't nearly as bad as I anticipated and we didn't fall out once.  He did call my dh by my exes name few times last night but apart from that.  He even offered to put some money towrds another cycle if we decide to go.
My sister-in-law is very down to earth and an ex nurse who never wanted children and now has 3 - so she can see it all from numerous angles.  We had a few serious chats which i enjoyed epecially as a family we don't talk about our feelings and emotions.
Debs i'm here all eve if you need to share   
I see there's another thread about a meet up whih i am interested in but it's the weekend i go back to work so don't know if i'll be fit - anyone else thinking of going?


----------



## rosebud_05_99

*m/c ment*

hi there everyone.

im a lurker as i wasnt sure if to join in coz i havent stopped cycling yet , but i see from the replies here there are a few in the same boat. Im ttc 15yrs with 6 ivfs (3bfn,3m/c).

Gosh this childlessness is so tough, I think its one of the toughest things for any person to deal with, I have numerous other health issues but if a genie gave me a choice which one I could have fixed it would b IF , no questions.

we have looked into surrogacy but its not really done in ireland and to do it in uk we would have to be domiciled and usa mega expensive. so that was a no go area for us. its just so sad,we have tried so hard, i have pcos which i have tried every treatment under the sun for to no avail, and then when ivf worked my high NK cells caused m/c (only just found out thats the reason this summer)

Its just so tough as there are families and babies and pg women everywhere , everyone I know now has a family, I feel so isolated, this is such a isolating problem, thank goodness for forums like these where we can share our experiences.

we have a tendancy to sit in at the weekend as our friends have stopped goin out because they have babysitter probs so we have a few drinks in house and watch a movie. had a few too many drinks last night lol.

good to chat

rosebud


----------



## beachgirl

Morning all...what another wet and windy day...had a good weekend so far, went out for breakfast yesterday and tonight we're off to see Les Mis...

Scouse, glad to hear that it went ok with brother , hugs. x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Hi everyone,

How are we all?
Decorating coming along nicely! Walls painted and papered - we've gone for the feature wall look, but ended up doing 2 feature walls - lol. Now just need to get a new curtain pole, to go with the new curtains I bought! Then hopefully we'll be carpet hunting at the weekend!
Had a bit of a drama with one of our cats on Sunday - had to call the Emergency Vet, who had to give her a steroid injection - she had symptoms, similar to someone with bad vertigo - was scary and upsetting to see her like that. Thankfully she improved quickly. He gave her another injection last night and took some blood to check for any underlying probs, e.g. Diabetes, Thyroid etc. Cost us a bomb, but hey she's worth it!

Scouse - So glad to hear that all went well with your Bro and SIL 
Debs - How are you? Hope you are feeling better?
rosebud_05_99 - Welcome, great to see you here  Don't worry you are not alone in the nights in with a bottle and a movie! Annoying thing also is, a lot of the ladies I am getting to know, who are also childless, live miles away!
beachgirl - how was Les Mis?

Tamsin
x


----------



## beachgirl

Morning..quick post from me as at work..

les Mis was excellent, can't wait for the dvd..

Will try and get online tonight but struggling at the moment as got a lot on..x


----------



## Debs

Hi girls - this really is the quickest post ever - laptop lead has died and I have to wait for up to 6 days for a new one   

So I am on battery left time which wont be long - but just wanted to say hello and I will be back as soon as I can.

Hope you all ok.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Scouse

Just wanted to pop on and check how you all are?
Debs hope you get on line soon.
Beachgirl glad you enjoyed the show....i love musicals!
Tamsin you sound very industrious....are you all finished now??/
Rosebud you are right it is hard , well I would say it's b**** terrible    But you have found a 'home' where you can say want you want and share what you need!
barbarmary is dh away at uni leaving you home alone?
owen hows your new life going?
Love to everyone


----------



## beachgirl

Morning, jsut sat down for 5 mins...hovered all the house and got the washing out, although the weather isn' looking too good...off to a farmers market later on this morning and then DH is making curry for dinner...yum yum. Hope that you're all well and having a good weekend x


----------



## Debs

Im back    Dont like not having my internet   

Im having a lazy day today - it was my nephews wedding reception last night and have been busy preparing buffet and decorations etc and am therefore never going near an oven or a loaf of bread ever  again    

Just catching up on x factor now - is Simon going soft?   

Will do a prober catch up later but just wanted to say hello and hope you having a good weekend   

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Morning All,

Got the carpet measuring chap coming round tonight, with the 2 samples of the carpets we'd chosen at the weekend, so fingers crossed, they go with decor, (we did take wallpaper samples to match up, but it's not the same as having it in the house!), then it's operation clear the 3 rooms, ready for the new carpets - long story short - one of our cats, found some used engine oil in June, and proceeded to walk all over the house, leaving the lounge, dining room and hall, stairs and landing carpets ruined - did get them cleaned and although improved, not good enough. So went through insurance who agreed to pay out - she also manged to ruin the mattress and bed linen, (where she'd jumped up on that), so they agreed to replace those too! So as we had to replace the dining room carpet, we thought we may as well re-decorate beforehand - the other 2 rooms were only done in the last 2-3 years!

*BG* - how was the market and DH Curry? 
*Scouse* - how are you doing?
*Debs* - Well done you on all your helping out - hope it all went off well?
*rosebud_05_99* - howz life with you?


----------



## Scouse

Hi Tamsin
I remember you posting about your cat's 'adventure' in the summer and altho not very funny for you - the image did make me    The picture in my head is straight from a cartoon! Glad you are sorting things now!
Maybe you cat should have outdoor shoes   
I've just had a text from a 'friend' - (background she used to be my lodger when twice relationships broke down so she moved in whilst sorting her life out!)  Anyway she's happily married, and when she 'struggled' for 6 months ttc I was her shoulder to    on. (despite her knowing I had been trying THEN over 10 years!) Needless to say she now has 1 year old and is expecting her 2nd.  I learnt her good news via a text telling us to keep a certain day free next year!
As usual as much as I'm delighted for her and her dh, she doesn't let my predicament enter her head.  BTW her text arrived as I was dr....... she hasn't asked how tx went, she obv knows by now it must be a bfn but still doesn't know I was in hosp with severe ohss as she hasn't beenin contact!
Anyway after that lot of drivle...... she's just text to ask for a lunch date!  She obviosly doesn't know I'm still signed off!
What am i to do?   ?? She's a full time mum who really doesn't talk about anyhting else except her child, other's children / pregnancies and now her pregnancy!  I really don't think I can cope?    ?
Any advice/ thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## Debs

Oh scouse    People just dont think do they   

If it was me id reply by text and say thanks for the offer however im not too good atm and am signed off work with all that has happened over the past x months and can you text her when you feel a bit better.

Id like to think she will reply back in a concerned manner and check you are ok   

Dont go stressing over her text - just send it asap and then its done and you dont have to worry about it   

Tamsin - I have to confessing to having a little   when I read your tale (Im sure you didnt laugh when it happened mind    ) but am glad you have got the items replaced - hope the carpets are a good match.

BG - any bargains at the farmers market ........... I have visions of you coming home with a couple of pigs and cows   

Everyone else ok?

Ive recovered from the marathon cooking over the weekend - one week tomorrow im off with the girls to portugal which I cant wait for - however I think ive mentioned our friend who has been very poorly who has now passed away so we are waiting to see if we will be there for the service - so although excited to be getting some sun - its also tinged with sadness   

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

*Debs* - Believe me, though we can laugh about it now, it was no laughing matter at the time! 6.30am to find your house covered in black paw prints!! Still, bless her, she did get us a new bed, bed linen, 3 new carpets & 2 new cat baskets! So sorry to hear about your friend, a very bitter sweet time for you.  Hope you are able to attend the service.

*Scouse* - have to agree with what Debs has said! Let us know what happens


----------



## Scouse

Debs I'm so sorry about your friend    but i bet she'll be smiling over her friends wishing them a fun filled holiday with lots of laughter........ 
Tasmin maybe you could keep 'kitty's exploits' in mind when you need something else replacing  
I did as you suggested but thro i private message on ********..........too much to say in one text.  She was quite thoughtful and suggested we met for lunch when i was up to it and by the way, we're having a boy!    Well she tried.
Have a good day all.
I'm off to a friend's house for tea so I expect some smiles and laughter and a few tears shed ( she tends to cry more than me at my predicament   )
Log in tom X


----------



## Debs

scouse ........ what can I say hun    Take your time in arranging lunch - its good that she was thoughtful but we need her to think just that little bit more   

Just a quick one from me - im in work this morning    dont normally but we have a sale weekend this weekend and with me finishing on wednesday I need to get up to date - so im hoping to be in in and out asap    

Hope you all enjoying your weekend   

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Scouse

sorry to be ignorant Debs...... but you're working til wed Where you off?

RE my friend...... she ain't ever going to change - she is a 'spoilt princess' and the world revolves around her!  But i did say we would meet when feeling stronger and can cope with bump!
Well debs hope you get home soon and enjoy the sunshine!
Everyone else really hope the sunshine makes you smile today! LOL


----------



## miawallace

Hello all,

I hope you don't mind me barging on here and getting in on the chat.
For some reason I've been feeling down today-I don't know why.
I think winter setting in is depressing-I live in Ireland where it hasn't done anything but rain for the last few days.
It always seem so dark and gloomy out.

Anyway, to try and cheer myself up when I feel a bit depressed, I usually start by going on a few of my favourite websites (www.i-am-bored.com www.cracked.com and www.horseheadhuffer.com. They are all really stupid, but they make me laugh, along with doses of QI and other panel shows. Oh, and a good cuddle with my cats really help too!)

And the following video makes me laugh everytime-thank heaven's for Stephen Fry! 




So I was wondering, does anyone else have any good tips for cheering us up when we're feeling a bit cheesed off with the whole infertility thing?
Websites, videos, TV shows etc welcome!


----------

